# 2011 Lib Tech TRS Vs. T. Rice... Which one to get?



## riccof19 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey all, I was pretty set on getting the Lib Tech T. Rice 157 this season. I've been browsing the web and reading up on reviews and have been pretty happy about the positive views. But then I had a buddy recommend me the TRS 157 and I've read some reviews and found people to be just as happy with it. 

Now I'm just wondering if I'm overthinking things and should just get the T Rice like I planned or switch and go with the TRS. 

The board I'm replacing is a old Forum Devun Walsh which I believe is a pretty stiff board and I really liked it but it's quite beat up and needs to be retired. 

I'm 5'10" 180pnds. 

I'd say I'm a intermediate rider I usually just stick to the runs and bomb around, ride through the trees. Up to now I don't really go to the park but would like to do more natural hits on the sides of runs and possibly hit the park for some kickers but don't see myself really doing alot of rails and jibs. 

I'm 24 yrs old and live in Vancouver. So I'm usually at Whistler, Cypress, Baker

Thanks...


----------



## graybox (Nov 18, 2010)

Get the t rice. A little more sleek and agile. You'll love it.


----------



## Penguin1991 (Nov 16, 2010)

T. Rice all the way. Has a sintered base rather than an extruded base like the TRS and also is stiffer so it will fit your style of riding better.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

Def go with the T Rice and if you can afford it or find a deal check out the T Rice with Horsepower, love the top sheet on that!


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

vote for T.Rice


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

i like the travis rice a bit better. you would do well on either the 157 or 161.5, depending on which one feels better for you


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

Like everyone else, I recommend the Travis... I'm 5'5" 170 and ride the 157.


----------



## clownmitts (Nov 21, 2010)

What is the advantage of horsepower?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

clownmitts said:


> What is the advantage of horsepower?


new "tech", lighter core, damper fabric, +10 eco karma points redeemable for pow days...

most important is the sparkly top sheet


----------



## clownmitts (Nov 21, 2010)

walove said:


> new "tech", lighter core, damper fabric, +10 eco karma points redeemable for pow days...
> 
> most important is the sparkly top sheet


For 100 bucks more? Seriously?


----------



## Quattro (Dec 2, 2010)

clownmitts said:


> For 100 bucks more? Seriously?


^^ its a sweet top sheet.


----------



## clownmitts (Nov 21, 2010)

Quattro said:


> ^^ its a sweet top sheet.


hahahahaha


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

used basalt instead of fiberglass


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If it's truly lighter AND more damp, on a board that kills it already, that's worth an extra $100 in my book.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

walove said:


> most important is the sparkly top sheet


I heard that this gives you a +2 steeze on rails.

Seriously, OP, go for the t.rice board that is white, has a logo of a black eagle and neversummer writen on the base.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

clownmitts said:


> For 100 bucks more? Seriously?


yep, does it sound better if I say ONLY the base is the same? different core, different fabric, thats MOST of the board.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Penguin1991 said:


> T. Rice all the way. Has a sintered base rather than an extruded base like the TRS and also is stiffer so it will fit your style of riding better.


can someone please confirm that the '11 T.Rice is *STIFFER* than the TRS? 
since TRS and Riders Choice are basically the same board, does that mean the T.Rice is also stiffer than RC?


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

The T.rice is a good amount stiffer than the TRS. I know nothing about the riders choice.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

T.Rice is stiffer, but I wouldn't say a lot stiffer. Just stiffer... enough to notice if you were to demo the two side by side.

T.Rice > TRS in my opinion.


----------

